# Predator 3500 no power to start switch



## Spunkygt (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey guys wondering if anyone has had this issue. My inverter generator will no longer start ( turn over) when pressing the electric start button. It will however start up with no problem with the pull cord. I check the battery and it's fine. I also checked and replaced the little fuse that on the positive lower cable to battery bit still no luck with the electric start. I even replace the start button with a new one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

How did you determine that the battery is fine? How old is the battery? Do you put it on a trickle charger regularly? It has to be at least 12.6 volts or it is questionable. Dutchy


----------



## Spunkygt (Apr 6, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> How did you determine that the battery is fine? How old is the battery? Do you put it on a trickle charger regularly? It has to be at least 12.6 volts or it is questionable. Dutchy


Battery is brand new sorry should have also mentioned that. Battery was dead so I at first thought that might be the issue but still no luck even with the new battery


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jump the sol to see if the sol and starter is good.
and yes it can be a bad start switch.
a test light and a meter will help you on this repair.
make sure the new battery is charged at least for 2 days!
most of them are not charged to full when you buy them.


----------



## Spunkygt (Apr 6, 2021)

iowagold said:


> jump the sol to see if the sol and starter is good.
> and yes it can be a bad start switch.
> a test light and a meter will help you on this repair.
> make sure the new battery is charged at least for 2 days!
> most of them are not charged to full when you buy them.


Yes let is charge for a few days and I did replace the switch with a new one. As well I jumped the solenoid and it started no problem. I will have a look again with a light tester and go from there. Thank you


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea a test light is a good plan...
it will load it a bit in case you have a dirty weak switch or bad wire.


----------



## Adamsclarkelec (Jul 10, 2021)

Did you ever find the problem mine doing the same thing. No power to screen but will crank off pull rope and then light up.


----------

